# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura 3.2 and OctoPrintPlugin.curaplugin

## Roberts_Clif

I was trying to install Cura 3.2 as wanted to play with the new Tree Support, Well the Tree support looks promising though it will have a learning curve to get familiar with.

I am having trouble with making OctoPrint Cura's  pluggin to work. It will allow me to control the 3D printer Home commands, and it will allow me to see the Printer on OctoPrint web cam ect...
What  it will not allow me to do is to complete the G-Code send, Watch the video when you click on the large Blue "Print With OcotPrint" button. It appears to send the data. but does not complete the action.

Attached is a video of my test.
https://youtu.be/rQG9IaEsIDg

----------

